# Non-Marring Soft Jaw Pliers



## PHeller (Dec 28, 2012)

There are few instances where I've needed to get a tight grip on on a surface that if scratched, is ruined. Case in point - Reverb air shaft.

SRAM service guys suggested their brass soft jaw inserts for rebuilding Monarch shocks, but I've also read that brass can mar anodized aluminum like that of the Reverb air shaft.

Any suggestions and experience on soft jaw pliers?


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

I used this with a vise for a year before I purchased the BBI clamp set. I still use them every now and then. The BBI set is a bit of a hassle. You do need to have a feel for how much torque to put in, and clean surfaces of oil. Never marred an anodized item with it.

http://www.amazon.com/Lisle-48000-A...7574593&sr=8-2-fkmr0&keywords=Lisle+soft+jaws

DO NOT USE ANY SORT OF PLIERS OR VISE GRIPS.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

As above, pliers/vise-grips are not good cases for holding something without marring it. Because pliers multiply force, any (relatively) soft jaw material will deform under the pressure of clamping something that is [ostensibly] stuck, unless it is designed specifically to hold a part.

If you've got stuck parts that are one-inside-the-other (and you are sure they are meant to slide freely apart), you should affix a slide hammer to one, while holding the other.

If trying to turn smooth parts, look for a rubber strap wrench.

If just trying to hold it (ie, need a third hand) try to find a pair of rubber jaws that will fit your vise. Bessey makes a nylon jaw cover, if you need something less deform-able than rubber. In the past, I have made jaws for my bench vise out of light balsa wood, when I need to hold delicate wooden parts.

Without knowing exactly what you want to do, it is difficult to recommend the 'right' tool.


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

No, don't use a strap wrench. The OP said he wants to use it to repair a reverb and to grip the internal air shaft. I have used the Lisle soft jaws extensively to do this. It is good to go, with reasonable care and cleaning before clamping down.


----------



## mgreene888 (Oct 21, 2013)

PHeller said:


> Any suggestions and experience on soft jaw pliers?


May not be a solution for you, but I have encountered this situation in woodworking and metal working in my home shop.

I have had some success with simply putting a layer of tape, painters tape or electrical tape, over the teeth of the pliers.

Test first on something similar.

Mike


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

I saw a cool trick somewhere. This person drilled a hole into a block of wood barely smaller than the diameter of what was to be held. They then cut the block in half right in the middle of the hole to make 2 parts to be clamped together in a vise.

Tip: cut parallel to the grain for strength.

Looks a bit like these plastic vise jaws, but the wood shouldn't slip as easily, especially if using something soft like pine.









*edit: found an image of what I was talking about


----------



## bing! (Jul 8, 2010)

That works well too. Do not attempt to cut the center channel with a circular saw. 

Table saw or something where you can push the work into the blade.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

*Canon Plug Pliers*


----------



## 06HokieMTB (Apr 25, 2011)

I use the plastic vice jaw inserts like shown above


----------

